# Adresse der Paralellen Schnitstelle auslesen



## simicoder (25. September 2010)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in assembler heraus bekommen kann wie die adresse der parralelen Schnitstellen lauten? Aber ohne windows Funktionen zu nutzen da ich diese adressen für mein eigenes OS Brauche.
Gruß Simicoder


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

laut Google sollte der Parallel Port auf 378h liegen.
Quelle: Klick

Gruß
BK


----------

